# any adventure group RP's?



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 2, 2016)

Is anyone else up for a literate, sfw adventure? I would need a prompt or something to go off of first, though. I'm just in the mood for an adventure, really.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> Is anyone else up for a literate, sfw adventure? I would need a prompt or something to go off of first, though. I'm just in the mood for an adventure, really.


I would. I love RPs.


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

Count me in!


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 2, 2016)

Cool! coming up with a plot now. Still more spots open!


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> Cool! coming up with a plot now. Still more spots open!


Awesome.


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

Noice :3


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

Mmmmm.....while we wait why don't we present our characters? :3


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> Mmmmm.....while we wait why don't we present our characters? :3


To be honest, we're probably all going to be our 'sonas. XD And we'd need a info card to fill out.


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> we're probably all going to be our 'sonas. XD



Oh shiet....then i won't exist ._. 
For real now, i don't have one XD


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 2, 2016)

What's the thing?


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> Oh shiet....then i won't exist ._.
> For real now, i don't have one XD


You'll be our one furless comrade. XD That is if my presumption is even correct.


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

Yaaaaay i'm special! 

Furless AND mentaly insane comrade XD


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 2, 2016)

Sure. And if you need a prompt or setting, I can help with that.


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> You'll be our one furless comrade. XD That is if my presumption is even correct.


(Btw this has nothing to do with this thread in general but your fallout fanfic was darn awesome :3. As the huge fallout fan i am i really enjoyed it!)


----------



## modfox (Aug 2, 2016)

i love adventure


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> (Btw this has nothing to do with this thread in general but your fallout fanfic was darn awesome :3. As the huge fallout fan i am i really enjoyed it!)


You actually read it? Thanks for saying something. Whenever I post something and no one even comments, I just think they don't like it or no one looked at it. Thanks, that means a lot. Thanks for sharing your thoughts. It was a nice side project, and I hope my novel comes out even better.


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> I hope my novel comes out even better.


You're welcome pal and i'm sure it will ;P


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> You're welcome pal and i'm sure it will ;P


Thanks.


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> Thanks.



No prob


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 2, 2016)

What's the setting?


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

No idea


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 2, 2016)

Okay, I think we have a party. As for @Corrupt-Canine , I was thinking a fantasy setting with both furs and ferals? (With bonus Julen) Magic is there too. And monsters. It's cool.

as for forms, we have;
Name:
Link to full bio: (make one if you don't have one please)
Powers: 
Backstory: (figuring this out once we have a setting)
Apparel:
Profession:

Here's mine!

Name:Roe
Link to full bio: forums.furaffinity.net: Meet Roe
Powers: Minor light bending
Backstory: (figuring this out once we have a setting)
Apparel: a nice, pumpkin orange hood with brown ties
Profession: N/A


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

Name: Julen
Bio+ backstory (i'm just gonna put it and i'll change it if i need to :3)
Brown short hair, brown eyes, pretty tall, like 1,80 meters, thin guy.
He is usually quite calm, he likes to make people laugh and really likes dark and offensive humour. He's kind and really friendly when you get to know him but he can be kinda shy at the beggining. In stress situations he can be REALLY agressive. Big knowledge about firearms and good with blunt weapons and bayonets. His whole family dissappeared when he was a kid so he doesn't remember anything about them. He didn't have a good childhood at all. He had a criminal past, he got into drugs and gangs (used to be known as C.J). He got caught red handed and he was forced to join the army. He got deployed several months after. After fighting for a year he got badly wounded and came back home.

He's also bad shit crazy. Pretty much like this guy:





He fights with (mainly) firearms and explosives. As far as blades and blunts, the only things he actualy knows how to use is a crowbar, a baseball bat and his m1 bayonet. He also knows how to use heavy guns like 50cals, 20mm antitank weapons, a wide variety of grenade launchers and the m2 flamethrower

Knows about basic first aids, like stitching (bullet)wounds and cleaning them.

"Powers":
He can shove a FUCKING BULLET DEEP DEEP INSIDE YOUR FUCKING SKULL! (*holsters an M16 and goes: 'Murica!*




 )

Apparel: U.S army forest uniform, aviator shades and heavy brown boots

Profession: U.S Marine Automatic Rifleman


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Julen said:


> Name: Julen
> Bio+ backstory (i'm just gonna put it and i'll change it if i need to :3)
> Brown short hair, brown eyes, pretty tall, like 1,80 meters, thin guy.
> He is usually quite calm, he likes to make people laugh and really likes dark and offensive humour. He's kind and really friendly when you get to know him but he can be kinda shy at the beggining. In stress situations he can be REALLY agressive. Big knowledge about firearms and good with blunt weapons and bayonets. His whole family dissappeared when he was a kid so he doesn't remember anything about them. He didn't have a good childhood at all. He had a criminal past, he got into drugs and gangs (used to be known as C.J). He got caught red handed and he was forced to join the army. He got deployed several months after. After fighting for a year he got badly wounded and came back home.
> ...


I think you might have to edit his back story a bit for a fantasy setting.


----------



## Julen (Aug 2, 2016)

Honestly i think the same but i'll change if it's really needed


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Name: Ashkay Snowhunter
Sex: Male
(/\\/I feel these two should be added ton the player card)
Appearance: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Link to full bio: I'll wait for a setting
Powers: Telekinesis
Apparel: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Profession: Mercenary


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 2, 2016)

Name: Ashur
Link to full bio: n/a
Powers: No magic. His right-front metal claw is used to slash at his opponents with a swipe. He is a physical damage dealer. His swipes tear, break, and chip flesh and bones.
Backstory: (figuring this out once we have a setting)
Apparel: Black hood cape, lightweight armor, and a bag.





 (Old reference)
Profession: Special task forces (Hostage recovering, escort, manhunt, elite squad, etc.)


Is this okay?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Gimme a sec, I'm rolling in !


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 2, 2016)

Oh dear god


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

NAME - Jin Lust-Sin
POWERS - (#FairyTail #ShamelesslyInspiredByErza)


> - REQUIP : LORD OF SWORDS
> 
> *Lord of Sword Armor* - Creates a full set of armor made of blades around the user, covering the head, shoulders, wrists, chest, thighs, legs and feet/paws, which increases physical defense by 50% of the user's original physical defense.
> *Blade Black Hole* - Grants the user the ability to open black holes everywhere, even behind the user, which can shoot out an infinite number of silver blades at where the user aims.
> ...



BACKSTORY : (Reveals throughout the RP, I guess)
APPAREL : Void Armor (+50% resistance to hostile magic, but +100% beneficial effects such as healing)






PROFESSION : Emperor of Nether-Void / Demigod of The Graves


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 2, 2016)

I'm hesitating to join now


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> I'm hesitating to join now


Um, yeah, just as me when I didn't have much idea to develop my powers, and your characters are monsters from the Monster Hunter series :|


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Um, yeah, just as me when I didn't have much idea to develop my powers, and your characters are monsters from the Monster Hunter series :|


But I still remember when you were a snake thing one time, so what you talkin bout?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

That snake thing was far less interesting ; my fursona stays as Jin, the one and only character that can summon black holes that don't "SUCK"
#ShamelessPunIsShameless


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Sounds like what we need is a clear set of rules so characters are balanced and a good GM. I've never done fantasy stuff, so don't look at me. XD I think that should be left up to mainly Roe.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Snake thing?


I once tried out if Jin would fit as a naga or something, but it didn't work well for me ; I still like kangaroos better


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> That snake thing was far less interesting ; my fursona stays as Jin, the one and only character that can summon black holes that don't "SUCK"
> #ShamelessPunIsShameless


That would kill everyone on the planet, including you. XD


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> That would kill everyone on the planet, including you. XD


Especially when they're the size of entire cities *cough cough*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> That would kill everyone on the planet, including you. XD


No, really, the enemies don't get sucked towards my black holes at all


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> No, really, the enemies don't get sucked towards my black holes at all


It's a singular point... of infinite density...


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> It's a singular point... of infinite density...


*shrugs*


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> *shrugs*


That means it has a fucktardedly large gravitational pull. They bend light for God's sake.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Ashkay Snowhunter said:


> That means it has a fucktardedly large gravitational pull. They bend light for God's sake.


I know what you mean ; however, I'm saying that my black holes have no gravitational pull


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 2, 2016)

So we're going to give opinions of each other's OCs?


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> So we're going to give opinions of each other's OCs?


*brace myself, preparing to take everyone's complaints about "OP"*


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 2, 2016)

Well I'm not entirely sure how to deal with that. I find it easier to have at most is 4 abilities. 2 offensive abilities, 2 defensive/special abilities, vice versa. Then 1 signature ability. When I do it, I just choose my most desired. I try keeping my own characters simple.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 2, 2016)

My signature abilty is the one that summons black holes... *poses dramatically and shamefully*


----------



## Azrion/Zhalo (Aug 2, 2016)

What's the story?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 2, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> My signature abilty is the one that summons black holes... *poses dramatically and shamefully*


Well I mean as in a signature ability, I mean one move that does one unique thing, either an attack, defensive, or special.


----------



## Ashkay Snowhunter (Aug 3, 2016)

Azrion/Zhalo said:


> What's the story?


We're waiting for Roa for that.


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 4, 2016)

((Roe is pretty young maybe one of you can be her gaurdian of smth?))

abilities

bend light to illuminate dark areas
blind opponents with light
attack with highly magnified light rays
bend light to shroud herself in shadow (used for sneak attacks)
Special ability: Use magnified light to start fires

@Julen our setting can have some primal-steampunky firearms if you would like.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> maybe one of you can be her gaurdian of smth?


Jin signs up for the job !


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 4, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> ((Roe is pretty young maybe one of you can be her gaurdian of smth?))
> 
> abilities
> 
> ...


Roe's light bending ability for stealth sounds similar to Latias' invisibility move.


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 4, 2016)

Corrupt-Canine said:


> Roe's light bending ability for stealth sounds similar to Latias' invisibility move.



Similar I guess, but I can change it if you want.



Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Jin signs up for the job !


Nether Void duchess Roe 2K2016


----------



## KittenAdmin (Aug 4, 2016)

FAF tells me I was summoned but I don't see where... but oh dear some of the characters. Whew. Count me out.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2016)

KittenAdmin said:


> FAF tells me I was summoned but I don't see where


It was by accident, Jin was trying to summon the 5 Gods of his world to fight instead lol


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 4, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> Similar I guess, but I can change it if you want.
> 
> 
> Nether Void duchess Roe 2K2016


Oh its fine. It's cool.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 4, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> Nether Void duchess Roe 2K2016


Good one XD


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Aug 5, 2016)

*"Suffocate* - The user snaps their finger and pulls the air out of the opponents' lungs, resulting in an _*instant*_ death."
just thought that was worth, highlighting before I fade away.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> *"Suffocate* - The user snaps their finger and pulls the air out of the opponents' lungs, resulting in an _*instant*_ death."
> just thought that was worth, highlighting before I fade away.


Too much ? O. O


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Aug 5, 2016)

Dude, that is by itself way too much beyond leagues. _*Instant death*, _should be a big warning sign with flashing lights not to do when in any form of collaborative roleplaying. Even if you are a GM (game master) that's cheap.

Suffocating a character by draining the air out? Yes, understandable and possible and by itself is a really strong power. Which at least is balanced out with some time to lead said death incorporating how long a person can hold their own breath, or  by taking a longer amount of time getting rid of all oxygen. *Instant death* is cheap on the spot.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

Well, with full control over element Wind, I don't see why I can't do it ; if anything I'll just choose not to do it so I won't ruin the fun
Although, most of the time I just impale enemies from beneath the ground with blades thrusting through their limbs, or snatch them by the throat with my hook chains and slit their throat open
I mean, welp *shrugs*


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

Okie, lemme just change it to "unavoidable death" then... maybe can be interrupted if I'm attacked while draining the enemy


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

Done : P


----------



## Wolfytheawesome (Aug 5, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Okie, lemme just change it to "unavoidable death" then... maybe can be interrupted if I'm attacked while draining the enemy


then it's avoidable. On another note, good job balancing that one ability.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 5, 2016)

Wolfytheawesome said:


> then it's avoidable


If you're going 1 on 1 and Jin uses that attack, you're pretty much into his Mortal Kombat finisher anyway :|


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 14, 2016)

When do we start?


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 16, 2016)

wer'e gonna need a more in depth-setting first. Any Ideas?

IDK it might just not work out fam.


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 17, 2016)

Well, lets start broad. So you think it should take place in the future, in an alternate world that has been jacked up by supernatural causes, or in the past?


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 19, 2016)

Alternate world, I was thinking. A bit medieval too.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 19, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> Alternate world, I was thinking. A bit medieval too.


Okie then
Also... Jin got a major update... Mind if I post his new profile here ?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 20, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> Alternate world, I was thinking. A bit medieval too.


Ah ok. If we're doing medieval, I have a character with a certain ability and I hope that doesn't conflict with the setting.


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 21, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> Okie then
> Also... Jin got a major update... Mind if I post his new profile here ?


Nope!



Corrupt-Canine said:


> Ah ok. If we're doing medieval, I have a character with a certain ability and I hope that doesn't conflict with the setting.


would you mind telling me about the character?


----------



## Corrupt-Canine (Aug 22, 2016)

Well he has a metal gauntlet for a hand, and his ability involves slicing, except can chip away body armor and flesh.


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 24, 2016)

that seems a bit Op, may be change
-Experienced in all types of melee weapons to most or some melee weapons
-maybe put less enchantments/effects on the sword and wings

If you need help, springhole.net has a LOT of good tips and pointers


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 24, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> that seems a bit Op, may be change
> -Experienced in all types of melee weapons to most or some melee weapons
> -maybe put less enchantments/effects on the sword and wings
> 
> If you need help, springhole.net has a LOT of good tips and pointers


I agree that he's kinda OP, but if you spoil his soul of a demon and rack his head up and down with exorcism magic or something, he'll have a bad time for sure


----------



## Nautilus_Roe (Aug 26, 2016)

Jin-Lust-4-Sin said:


> I agree that he's kinda OP, but if you spoil his soul of a demon and rack his head up and down with exorcism magic or something, he'll have a bad time for sure


I'm having trouble making sense of this, would you care to elaborate

I also think I'm probs going to abandon this, sorry for wasting your time. I've lost interest, but you can keep the tread running if you want.


----------



## Jin-Lust-4-Sin (Aug 26, 2016)

Nautilus_Roe said:


> I also think I'm probs going to abandon this, sorry for wasting your time. I've lost interest, but you can keep the tread running if you want.


And so yet another RP falls under my control... just as it always should have been *evil grin*


----------

